# Parakeet



## oknursedana (Oct 14, 2013)

We added a new member to the Barnes Zoo. A coworkers husband found a parakeet on their roof and caught it. They didn't want it so I'm kind of like Mikey and will take just about anything. They said that she hadn't peeped a single note and was extremely easy to catch. She's beautiful. Started singing immediately and after escaping and having flight of the upstairs I finally caught it. Their bites are impressive. I guess the reason for the post is I know nothing about them. Any pointers? Got her a new cage and toys along with a cover for night. Will post a pic in a minute. Have to change devices.







We were told it is a girl but who knows. Really a pretty pistol.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi! It'd be easier for me to see the enclosure you set up and give you pointers, then list everything for a habitat...so I'll wait for pics.

Make sure they get a food specific for parakeets, millet as a treat, and cuttlebone to trim their beak. They can have fruit sometimes too. Oranges and kiwi go over well usually. Apples sometimes. 

Look at the bird's nares (the nostrils above the beak)...blue is boy (ranging from barely colored to very bright), natural beige/white colors is a girl. 

To prevent more escapes trim their flight feathers. It doesn't hurt (it's like getting a haircut) and it's pretty easy. Googling can probably give you a guide.

They are big talkers and become hand tame with a little effort! Good luck!


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2013)

Also get a couple different diameters of perches. Not too big and not too small. 
It's good for their feet to have different sizes. One of the kind that feels like sand paper are good for keeping beak and nails trimmed too.


----------



## oknursedana (Oct 15, 2013)

So far so good. I do have the cuttle bone and different size perches with the sandpaper type surface. After the great escape of 2013 my 7 yr old son (who was terrified of the bird) asked why didn't I just open the new cage and then open the old cage right in front of each other and let her fly into the new one. He had a great idea there just a little late.


----------



## oknursedana (Nov 16, 2013)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Look at the bird's nares (the nostrils above the beak)...blue is boy (ranging from barely colored to very bright), natural beige/white colors is a girl.



Ok so the nares used to be brownish or basically colorless. Now they are blue. What happened?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Nov 16, 2013)

You had one that was young! Essentially your parakeet hit puberty, now it's old enough to show it's sex, just like you cant tell with a tort until it's older.


----------



## oknursedana (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!!! Thanks. He was found on a coworkers roof in the cold.


----------

